# Epipedobates tricolor 'salvias' or 'anthonyi'



## yuri (Feb 18, 2004)

Has anyone had these side by side to compare?

Can you post comments on what the physical differences are.

Does anyone work with either of these presently?

Thanks, Yuri
(owner of a female E. tricolor 'salvias' - orange flashmarks on back of thighs -- looking for a male)


----------



## *GREASER* (Apr 11, 2004)

I was talking to John W yesterday and I mentioned that I remeber you having a F for sale a while back but he said that you had a different frog then he was working with. His do not have the flash marks. I didnt know there were two kinds. John Werner is he only one that I have heard working with them. Sean Stewart is working with the kind you have but he isnt having the best of luck with them and is also trying to hold a bunch back to start a more successful breeding group. They are a great frog and I wish there were more people produceing them

Also did you ever sell that group of tricolors you had up for sale? In the chance that you didnt I would love to buy them.


----------



## yuri (Feb 18, 2004)

Hey GREASER,

A buddy of mine is looking after the female 'salvias'. I have not been able to find a mate or even another 'salvias' in over three years now! I have contacted Sean a bunch of times and he has never had 'salvias' when I have asked. I did get 'santa isabels' from him - which were amazing. Unfortunately I sold those off. I just recently emailed Jon Werner and like you said he is working with frogs that don't have the flash marks.

I was trying to sell the female 'salvias' since I have had zero luck finding a mate for her, but nothing came of it, so I sent her off with some frogs and geckos to a buddy. Hopefully, I can find some others and get the female back and form a colony.

Tor Linbo has 'salvias' frog info on his web site. He sent out a price list prior to Frog Day, but did not have 'salvias' on it.


----------

